#ubuntu-se-mote 2011-12-06
<christoffer> HakanS, hej
<christoffer> Var det nu vi skulle starta?
<HakanS> Hej, Christoffer. Ja, det var väl kl 20?
<christoffer> jo
<christoffer> kanske hade behövts ett påmminelsemail/kallelse
<HakanS> Ja, det hade nog inte varit dumt.
<christoffer> Enkelt att vara klok i efterhand =)
<christoffer> Hur blev det imorgon, hade du tid då? ...jag har flyttfirman här på kvällen och flyttar och vet inte riktigt än när de är klara
<christoffer> de skulle komma hit allt emellena 16:00 till 20:00
<christoffer> så lite oklart när de börjar och kan sluta
<HakanS> Egentligen har jag inte tid i morgon. Men lite sent att flytta mötet nu.
<christoffer> jo, det är sant
<christoffer> Hur är det med dig annars då HakanS?
<HakanS> Efter omständigheterna bra.
<christoffer> Hänt något jobbigt?
<HakanS> Väldigt rörigt med jobbet. Ingen vet något om vad som händer.
<christoffer> aha
<christoffer> Ovisshet är alltid jobbigt.
<HakanS> Vi vet inte mer än vad som står i tidningarna.
<christoffer> Svårt att mentalt träna bort helt och hållet.
<christoffer> Vart var det du jobbade?
<HakanS> Saab
<christoffer> ok
<HakanS> Automobile
<christoffer> Hur ska vi göra med ledningsgruppsmötet...
<christoffer> nytt försök innan jul?
<christoffer> jag är ganska fri julveckan men vet inte hur det är för andra
<HakanS> 20/12 går bra för mig.
<christoffer> Jo, det fungerar för mig med
<christoffer> Har du sett de nya sidorna för ledningsgruppen på wikin?
<HakanS> Ja. Det ser bra ut.
<christoffer> Gött
<HakanS> Jag har sett att du godkänt en del nya medlemmar i vårt launchpad-team. När jag gjort det så har jag skrivit en liten hälsning.
<christoffer> jaha
<christoffer> ok
<christoffer> det är har jag faktiskt inte tänkt på äns
<christoffer> det är bra att ha med faktiskt
<christoffer> förresten hur slutade diskussionen med "expire date" ...vi sätter inte det på nya men alla som redan har...ska jag ta bort det?
<HakanS> Jag skulle vilja ha det. Det är lättare att se vilka som verkligen är medlemmar.
<christoffer> Jo, precis
<christoffer> så känner jag med det är vettigt att ha en bekräftelse varje år
<HakanS> Men vi tar bort det i avvaktan på beslut på ett medlemsmöte.
<christoffer> men jag känner inte i dagsläget att det finns något mandat att införa det
<christoffer> jag skulle vilja ha lite mer fart i gemenskapen innan en sådan punkt diskuteras på medlemsmötena.
<christoffer> det är lätt att det känns som administrativt tjafs annars
<HakanS> Precis.
<HakanS> Så här har jag skrivit i välkomsttexten: Hej, och välkommen till den svenska ubuntu-gemenskapen. Det är kul att
<HakanS> du vill vara med och hjälpa till. Om du inte redan gjort det, så
<HakanS> föreslår jag att du kollar på https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/vad vi
<HakanS> sysslar med, samt var du skulle kunna hjälpa till.
<christoffer> Ska jag eller du skicka kallelse till nästa ledningsgruppsmöte?
<HakanS> Jag kan skicka ut det.
<christoffer> ok
<christoffer> Men då hoppas jag att vi hörs imorgon en sväng
<HakanS> Ja.
<christoffer> jag håller tummarna för att flyttgubbarna hinner klart i tid
<christoffer> innan mötet
<christoffer> Du får ha det så bra
<HakanS> Du med.
<HakanS> Vi ses
<christoffer> ses
#ubuntu-se-mote 2011-12-07
<christoffer> Hallå
<amelia> hej
<HakanS> Hej christoffer. Hur går det med flytten?
<christoffer> jodå den är klar redan
<christoffer> så jag kan vara med ikväll
<HakanS> christoffer: Kan du hålla i mötet? Sen middag väntar för mig.
<christoffer> ok
<christoffer> Kan du närvara?
<christoffer> HakanS, kan du närvara?
<christoffer> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Wed Dec  7 19:32:19 2011 UTC.  The chair is christoffer. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell/mootbot.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<christoffer> Välkomna till Ubuntu SE medlemsmöte
<christoffer> Dagordning finns på https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/M%C3%B6te/IRCM%C3%B6te17
<christoffer> Vi börjar med närvaro "koll" som vanligt ...alla som är här för att delta på mötet skriv erat launchpad-nickname i chatten
<christoffer> christoffer-holmstedt
<Zambezi> Zambezi
<amelia> amelia
<madbear> madbear
<Myrtti> myrtti
<CasperN> casper-nilsson
<christoffer> HakanS Nafallo realubot tharo vainoharhainen
<christoffer> Vill ni vara med ikväll?
<christoffer> jag tolkar tystnaden som frånvaro
<tharo> Vill bara titta och se hur saker går till. Har inga direkta åsikter.
<vainoharhainen> Jag vill enbart sitta som åhörare. För hinner ej fixa konto idag.
<christoffer> ok
<vainoharhainen> Hoppas det är ok.
<christoffer> ni får tala fritt på alla punkter men undvik att rösta om eventuell röstning sker
<christoffer> det är inga problem
<christoffer> bara skoj att fler är här
<Myrtti> detsamma, jag vet inte om jag kan säga att jag är en medlem av ubuntu-se...
<vainoharhainen> Tack.
<tharo> Tack.
<christoffer> Myrtti, har du konto på launchpad och är medlem i Ubuntu-se gruppen så är du medlem
<christoffer> annars inte
<Myrtti> christoffer: ju, det är jag inte, med vill vara och "lyssna"
<christoffer> ok
<christoffer> Då går vi vidare till första punkten
<madbear> när blir man accepted då?
<christoffer> så fort ansökan kommer in så kan jag godkänna eller HakanS
<madbear> då är jag medlem isf
<christoffer> Välkommen johanre vill du vara med på mötet ikväll?
<CasperN> det bör nog räknas eftersom madbear iaf står på Pending approval
<johanre> Absolut!
<christoffer> madbear,  nu är du medlem
<madbear> tack
<christoffer> #topic Val av mötesordförande
<CasperN> släng in Zambezi också då eftersom han poppade upp
<bittin`> Är det offtopic möte?
<Zambezi> bittin`: Ja.
<christoffer> Zambezi, nu är du medlem
<realubot> Yo!
<Zambezi> christoffer: Tack.
<bittin`> behåll som den var innan
<realubot> :)
<bittin`> utan regler
<christoffer> vi är på val av mötesordförande
<realubot> o/
<christoffer> bittin`, du får lugna dig lite tills vi kommer till punkten
<christoffer> dagordning på https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/M%C3%B6te/IRCM%C3%B6te17
<realubot> Är det för sent att hoppa in på mötet?
<christoffer> nej
<realubot> Ok, bra. Då är jag med.
<christoffer> skriv gärna ditt launchpad nick
<bittin`> mja samma här *lugnar sig'
<bittin`> *
<bittin`> bittin o/
<christoffer> #TOPIC Val av mötesordförande
<christoffer> Några förslag?
<bittin`> realubot
<realubot> Nej.
<amelia> christoffer
<CasperN> christoffer
<christoffer> Fler förslag?
<realubot> -1
<realubot> d.v.s. nej.
<realubot> :|
<christoffer> Eftersom realubot har tackat nej återstår ett val
<christoffer> #vote Kan vi välja christoffer till mötesordförande?
<meetingology> Please vote on: Kan vi välja christoffer till mötesordförande?
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<realubot> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from realubot
<CasperN> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from CasperN
<bittin`> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from bittin`
<johanre> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from johanre
<Zambezi> +0
<meetingology> +0 received from Zambezi
<amelia> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from amelia
<christoffer> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: Kan vi välja christoffer till mötesordförande?
<meetingology> Votes for:5 Votes against:0 Abstentions:1
<meetingology> Motion carried
<christoffer> #topic Val av protokollförare
<christoffer> Några förslag?
<bittin`> amelia
<amelia> nej
<CasperN> HakanS: lite jobb ska han väl få :)
<christoffer> HakanS, är frånvarande
<christoffer> CasperN, kan du?
<realubot> Nafallo
<CasperN> man kan väl föra protokoll från loggen?
<CasperN> det vet jag inte, kanske
<CasperN> som sista val
<christoffer> Jag tycker inte det är speciellt bra. Bättre att ha någon närvarande som kan dubbelkolla om något eventuell saknas för protokollet medans mötet är igång
<realubot> johanre
<johanre> nej,, tack. sitter och jobbar samtidigt
<realubot> mewmin
<realubot> :)
<mewmin> det är jag det.
<bittin`> Myrtti
<realubot> mewmin: Vi tolkar det som att du tackar ja.
<realubot> mewmin: ;)
<mewmin> oO
<Myrtti> med min svenska :-D du skojar
<realubot> mewmin: Vi väljer protokollförare.
<mewmin> jaha, kanske ska vara nån som inte missat halva mötet
<Zambezi> Om det segar så här hinner fan HakanS äta klart och före protokollet.
<christoffer> jag går vidare när det blir tyst och inga fler förslag kommer in
<realubot> Länk till ett existerande protokoll så man ser hur det ser ut?
<amelia> jag kan väl ställa upp då så vi kommer vidare.
<christoffer> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/M%C3%B6te/IRCM%C3%B6te16/protokoll
<Zambezi> realubot: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/M%C3%B6te
<christoffer> ja, tack amelia
<realubot> Ok.
<christoffer> #vote Kan vi välja amelia till protokollförare?
<meetingology> Please vote on: Kan vi välja amelia till protokollförare?
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<christoffer> +0
<meetingology> +0 received from christoffer
<realubot> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from realubot
<CasperN> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from CasperN
<johanre> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from johanre
<Zambezi> +0
<meetingology> +0 received from Zambezi
<madbear> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from madbear
<christoffer> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: Kan vi välja amelia till protokollförare?
<meetingology> Votes for:4 Votes against:0 Abstentions:2
<meetingology> Motion carried
<bittin`> +1
<realubot> too late bittin`.
<christoffer> #topic Godkännande av protokoll från senaste mötet
<bittin`> realubot: yea
<bittin`> +0
<itmannen_> Ursäkta sen ankomst
<christoffer> Föregående protokoll hittas på https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/M%C3%B6te/IRCM%C3%B6te16/protokoll
<christoffer> Någon som har några invändningar på detta
<realubot> itmannen_: Du får springa ett varv runt kanalen som straff.
<itmannen_> :)
<christoffer> jag avvaktar 3 minuter så hinner alla läsa igenom
<madbear> +1
<madbear> :(
<bittin`> nej
<CasperN> inget att invända, men mötesloggen saknas
<christoffer> Jo, problem med botten vid senaste mötet har jag för mig.
<christoffer> Sådär 3 minuter har passerat
<CasperN> går den att ladda upp manuellt?
<christoffer> någon som inte har läst klart?
<christoffer> CasperN, loggade du så går det att göra
<CasperN> gjorde jag säkert
<CasperN> kan kolla på det senare
<christoffer> Ja, gör gärna det CasperN
<christoffer> Jag tolkar tystnade som att ingen har några invändningar
<realubot> Vad innebär det att loggen saknas och hur löser man det i efterhand om loggen finns/inte finns
<realubot> ?
<CasperN> man laddar upp den bara
<christoffer> loggen är en IRC-logg helt enkelt
<realubot> Ska det stå om varför loggen inte saknas om den uteblir?
<CasperN> botten ska väl göra det antar jag, men det är inget märkvärdigt
<CasperN> någon kan väl kontrollera den sedan
<realubot> *varför saknas om loggen uteblir?
<itmannen_> Gå till omröstning nu
<christoffer> Det kan skrivas med på dagens protokoll. Att logg saknas men CasperN ska se över det vid senare tillfälle.
<christoffer> #vote Kan vi godkänna mötesprotokollet från föregående möte?
<meetingology> Please vote on: Kan vi godkänna mötesprotokollet från föregående möte?
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<realubot> +0
<CasperN> +1
<meetingology> +0 received from realubot
<meetingology> +1 received from CasperN
<madbear> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from madbear
<christoffer> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from christoffer
<Zambezi> +0
<meetingology> +0 received from Zambezi
<itmannen_> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from itmannen_
<amelia> +0
<meetingology> +0 received from amelia
<bittin`> +0
<meetingology> +0 received from bittin`
<christoffer> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: Kan vi godkänna mötesprotokollet från föregående möte?
<meetingology> Votes for:4 Votes against:0 Abstentions:4
<meetingology> Motion carried
<christoffer> #topic Diskussion: Framtiden för irc-kanalen #ubuntu-se-offtopic?
<CasperN> frågan alla väntat på
<CasperN> christoffer: är ordet fritt idag?
<christoffer> Jo..vi kör på...om det blir kaos så går vi över till att begära ordet
<realubot> Mötesfråga: Vi ska alltså inte ta beslut om #ubuntu-se-offtopic eller? Det är ju en "discussion".
<christoffer> jag säger till i sådana fall
<christoffer> nej, som jag har förstått det idag är det bara diskussion
<realubot> Ok.
<realubot> Jag inleder diskussionen då eftersom ingen annan gör det...
<christoffer> Jag gör gärna det
<christoffer> *ja
<Zambezi> Huvudpersonen HakanS vågar ju inte närvara. Vem svarar på frågorna till honom?
<christoffer> Zambezi, jag ska försöka svara på de så gott det går.
<CasperN> jag tycker att ubuntu-se släpper kanalen och låter den falla tillbaks till vad den en gång var, blundar för att den är "mörka sidan" av #ubuntu-se
<CasperN> motivering att det fungerade som det var innan, och det fungerar knappt nu
<amelia> Eftersom att diskussionen har kommit upp och det visat sig att även offtopic-kanalen ska följa ubuntus irc guidelines så ser inte jag att det finns någon anledning för ubuntu-se att överhuvudtaget ha en offtopic-kanal.
<christoffer> realubot, du får gärna börja
<vainoharhainen> CasperN: definera mörka sidan?
<realubot> "Problemet" handlar om att vi länge har haft #ubuntu-se-offtopic som inofficiell ot-kanal till #ubuntu-se. Sedan några veckor har HakanS tagit över kanalen i Ubuntu regi. Därefter har nya regler införts som innebär att CoC gäller. Det gör att vi inte längre kan prata som förut. T.ex. får man en tillsägelse om man pratar om sex, droger, e.t.c. som inte är förenligt med CoC men som ingen har tagit 
<CasperN> det pratades om ämnen som stred mot CoC
<vainoharhainen> CasperN: jasså?
<CasperN> japp
<johanre> Tack, amelia!
<realubot> Eftersom man inte får prata som förut så har det skapats en ny offtopic-kanal som heter #offtopic-ubuntu-se.
<bittin`> Jag tycker att Offtopic kanalen ska vara som förut
<realubot> Där pratar vi om allt precis som i #ubuntu-se-offtopic innan HakanS tog över kanalen.
<vainoharhainen> Känns lite dumt att hakan inte är här? Vi har väntat väldigt länge för att få ta snacket med honom
<bittin`> helt fri för allt som inte bryter mot Freenodes regler
<vainoharhainen> Så flyr han även denna gång
<CasperN> det är inte direkt HakanS beslut utan einands
<realubot> "Problemet" är att det verkar vara svårt att förena en officiell ubuntu-kanal med nivån som vi vill ha på en offtopic-kanal.
<itmannen_> För info. HakanS är inloggad här
<madbear> jo CasperN ...
<vainoharhainen> CasperN: va inte bara einands kanal.
<bittin`> itmannen_: men inte aktiv
<amelia> Enligt min mening får det som strider mot CoC, Ubuntus IRC guidelines och de eventuella regler som sätts upp för #ubuntu-se ske i en kanal utanför Ubuntu-se eller Ubuntus regi och/eller namnrymd.
<Zambezi> christoffer: Har HakanS citerat några saker att "felaktiga" diskussioner som han påstår sig ha sett?
<itmannen_> Och borde kunna svara själv
<madbear> varför inte ha en offtopic för folk i kanalen som vill snacka offtopic? fungerar ju för alla stora kanaler
<christoffer> Dilemmat som jag har förstått det så är alla kanaler med start "ubuntu" på freenode automatiskt i "Ubuntus" ägo
<bittin`> madbear: det finns ju redan men folk ogillade att det snackades droger etc där
<realubot> Jag är i grund och botten positiv till att Ubuntu tog över kanalen eftersom einand jag tycker att missbrukade sin makt som op i kanalen. Dock så har kanalen blivit på tok för strikt. Det går inte att prata offtopic som man borde få göra i en offtopic-kanal.
<christoffer> därav CoC gäller
<Zambezi> amelia: Paragrafryttare där. Ta det inte så jäkla allvarligt. Du fick ju som du ville när offtopci skapades.
<christoffer> det har ingenting med att HakanS tog över kanalen för några veckor sedan
<amelia> vi tillåter en del offtopic i #ubuntu-se, d.v.s. den offtopic som är tillåten enligt CoC, Ubuntu IRC guidelines och freenodes allmäna guidelines.
<madbear> offtopickanalerna jag besökt tidigare hat alltid varit beträd på egen risk
<bittin`> amelia: nej
<madbear> varför inte med denna
<bittin`> folk har whinat på mig då jag snackat annat än Ubuntu i #ubuntu-se
<CasperN> jag förstår regelverket med att använda Ubuntus namnrymd, problemet är att vi inte löser problemet, utan bara får en rebellisk situation likt aftonbladet på 1800talet där man byter namn och skapar nya irc kanaler
<madbear> bittin`: det är bara vissa som får snacka offtopic i ubuntu-se
<bittin`>  #ubuntu-se-offtopic-unfiltred?
<madbear> ingen som lagt märke till det?
<CasperN> därför tycker jag att vi bara ska släppa offtopickanalen fri, för annars skadar det fortsatta bråket bara ubuntu-se som varumärke
<bittin`> madbear: har förstått att det är så
<amelia> Zambezi: jag tyckte kanalen var en bra idé och motarbetade inte den när den startades, då fanns det dock inget som talade för den utveckling vi sett.
<madbear> ni överdriver
<Zambezi> amelia: Vaddå för utveckling?
<madbear> drogsnacket va mer förr
<bittin`> är det så farligt att folk pratar dödsknark och warez ibland?
<madbear> allting va värre för 1 år sedan i offtopic
<Zambezi> amelia: Du kan ju lura folk att sabba hela sin linuxkonfiguration och klarar dig för att Nafallo håller dig om ryggen. Är inte det värre?
<vainoharhainen> +1!
<bittin`> +1!¨
<christoffer> Zambezi, håll diskussionen till ämnet
<itmannen_> Problemet är att OP i bägge dessa kanalen väljer och vrakar på vad man ska klanka ned på. Vi är inte lika inför lagen nämligen
<christoffer> personangrepp behövs inte
<vainoharhainen> Var finns dom där loggarna som ni har använt som underlag?
<bittin`> itmannen_: så är det på hela irc
<bittin`> jag bannar dig för jag ogillar dig
<vainoharhainen> som hakans har pratat om
<realubot> amelia försökte ju bara lära snubben konfa systemet den hårda vägen. ;)
<CasperN> vad jag vet har ingen tagit skada av diskussionerna på offtopic kanalen, och de klagomål som riktades handlade inte om de ämnen som diskuterades
<mewmin> jag kan förstå att folk stör sig på om man berättar att man sitter och knarkar men mer generella diskussioner kring droger är det väl inget fel på
<itmannen_> bittin`  Det gör inte saken bättre
<Zambezi> christoffer: Jag såg det inte, men okej. Accepterat.
<amelia> vad är problemet med att ha en kanal som inte är relaterat till ubuntu att snacka i? ni kan ju vara samma gäng där?
<itmannen_> amelia  Rätt
<madbear> vi har fått klagomål vad jag förstått
<bittin`> att få över allt folk?
<Zambezi> amelia: För att vi kom ju från #ubuntu-se. Det var en grymt härlig kanal innan någon stramade åt som fan. Och då skapade offtopic. Och då är det fel med.
<CasperN> för att det är bekvämt att flytta ett offtopicämne från ubuntu-se till ubuntu-se-offtopic, vi är samma goa gäng i båda kanlerna, varför splittra? de andra ubuntu-offtopickanalerna är inte alls så hårda på CoC av det lilla jag sett
<Myrtti> CasperN: då har du inte sett #ubuntu-offtopic
<itmannen_> Ska det fortsätta vara toppstyrning i oftopic är det lika bra att lägga ned den
<madbear> vem bryr sig om den kanalen
<Zambezi> amelia, christoffer: Kan du vara vänlig att preciera något mer konkret som är förkastligt?
<realubot> Det går ju inte att jämföra #ubuntu-se med #ubuntu. Det är klart man måste ha striktare bedömningar i #ubuntu eftersom det är så många fler användare. Samma sak i deras offtopic.
<madbear> frågan är: krävs det av nå council eller liknande att offtopic följer CoC?
<amelia> för egen del ser jag gärna att ni har en annan kanal att prata offtopic i, dock ser jag ingen poäng att ha den under ubuntu-se's regi eftersom att den då kommer att behöva regleras en del vilket vad jag förstår ni vill undvika.
<CasperN> där rullar det, utan fritt debattklimat som vi svenskar är vana vid så stannar allt
<realubot> amelia: Är det ett måste? Att kanalen lyfer under CoC om den heter någon med ubuntu?
<Myrtti> jag ser inte varför vi kan inte jämföra -offtopic och -se-offtopic. Samma reglarna har varit i -fi kanalena också sist jag kollade
<realubot> *något
<bittin`> amelia: vad är syftet md #ubuntu-se-offtopic nu då då #offtopic-ubuntu-se finns?
<realubot> *lyder
<amelia> bittin`: det är ju det vi diskuterar just nu..
<christoffer> Zambezi, som jag har förstått det så är det just diskussionerna om droger.
<realubot> bittin`: Problemet är att #offtopic-ubuntu-se är en svartklubb.
<bittin`> kan lika gärna stänga ner den, för vi svenskar vill inte ha censur då vi ircar
<realubot> bittin`: Den styrs inte av Ubuntu.
<realubot> Och den som styrs av Ubuntu har folk övergett för att den moddas så hårt.
<bittin`> inget fel på svartklubbar
<Zambezi> christoffer: Kan du ange en dag det skett ska jag kolla i loggarna, men det antar jag att varken du eller HakanS kan.
<madbear> är denna uppstramning ett steg mot att bli godkända som loco?
<christoffer> Zambezi, nej, det har inte jag någon länk till. Vad HakanS har tittat upp vet jag inte.
<realubot> Den riktiga lösningen är väl att byta namn på #offtopic-ubuntu-se till något som inte heter ubuntu och sedan får #ubuntu-se-offtopic finnas kvar i mån av intresse från medlemmar och op.
<christoffer> madbear, nej
<madbear> annars förstår jag inte varför folk orkar lägga tid på den. ni e ju inte ens i offtopic? eller var
<vainoharhainen> Är inte HakanS ansvarig för kanlaen borde inte han vara med på detta?
<vainoharhainen> känns fail
<CasperN> HakanS är inte ansvarig, Ubuntu-se loco är
<bittin`> madbear: vi är ontopic i offtopic dvs snackar saker som inte handlar om Ubuntu
<CasperN> dvs ni på mötet nu
<christoffer> madbear, dilemmat är att vi ansvarar för de kanaler som finns under "ubuntu" och "ubuntu-se" namnrymden.
<bittin`> jag är fan inte ansvarig för nån offtopic kanal
<vainoharhainen> CasperN: men han smutsar ner ubuntu communityt med sina lögner och hyckleri. brb åka hem.
<realubot> christoffer: Vad innebär det ansvaret då? Innebär det att CoC måste tillämpas?
<CasperN> nej, men ni som är med och tar de beslut som kommer tas efter en diskussion
<itmannen_> HakanS "äger" kanalen och borde bestämt vara här nu. Dåligt
<CasperN> suck...
<christoffer> kort å gott är det att driva en gemenskap där en sund och positiv attityd förmedlas. Där nya medlemmar inte förknippar Ubuntu med vad som i deras ögon kan kännas moraliskt/etiskt fel eller utmanande
<realubot> Varför får jag inget svar på om CoC och andra regler Ubuntu har MÅSTE tillämpas på #ubuntu-se-offtopic?
<CasperN> och då är frågan, är öppen diskussion moraliskt fel?
<Zambezi> christoffer: Varför måste man då ha sådan kontroll? Vad skulle liksom kunna hända?
<christoffer> Att just CoC måste tillämpas ser jag som en bra början till att försöka förmedla en positiv bild av ubuntu
<bittin`> om en person sitter och fyllerircar eller vafan som helst så beror det väl inte på nåt himla oprativsystem
<johanre> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcCouncil/Coordination
<itmannen_> Självklart så måste det finnas vissa gränser även i en offtopickanal
<CasperN> offtopic har inte syfte att behandla Ubuntu som ämne
<CasperN> så varför följa de strikta ämnes guider som råder i CoC?
<realubot> christoffer: Ok. Jag tror att en #ubuntu-se-offtopic måste handla om väder och vind då och inte om ämnen som har diskuterats i gamla #ubuntu-se-offtopic innan HakanS tog över.
<CasperN> mycket må vara bra med CoC, men inte den biten som berör ämnena
<bittin`> tror inte direkt en ny användare direkt hittar #ubuntu-se-offtopic
<Zambezi> christoffer: Borde det inte börja med Ubuntu i sig eftersom det är ganska bloatat? De som ändå hänger på IRC bryr sig väl generellt inte om någon offtopic-kanal med typ 20 pers?
<bittin`> Zambezi: mindre typ 15
<realubot> Vad säger ni om att ha en inofficiell offtopic-kanal som man hänvisar till från #ubuntu-se istället för #ubuntu-se-offtopic och #offtopic-ubuntu-se som inte innehåller ordet ubuntu och som inte följer CoC slaviskt men ändå försöker hålla en anständig nivå?
<itmannen_> När einand fortfarande ägde kanalen var det då inget bättre. Därav slutade jag vara där
<itmannen_> realubot +1
<bittin`> realubot: +1
<CasperN> realubot: -1
<bittin`> fast vad räknas som anständig nivå?
<christoffer> realubot, jag tror tyvärr inte det blir bättre eftersom då förknippas kanalerna iaf.
<realubot> christoffer: Det ligger något i det du säger.
<amelia> jag håller med christoffer
<bittin`> att i #ircgeeks anda kunna diskutera just precis vad som helst eller i #aspiehaket anda diskutera allt förutom vapen, knark och sprit
<realubot> bittin`: Typ droger, politik och sex får diskuteras men det får inte spåra ur.
<Zambezi> realubot: Jag vill inte ha någon reglering. Vi är vuxna allihopa och kan sköta oss själva.
<CasperN> men jag gillar vapen :(
<bittin`> Zambezi: jag håller med dig
<realubot> i #ubuntu-se-offtopic är det ju totalstop för allt som andas sex, politik och droger sedan HakanS tog över.
<amelia> varför kan inte denna kanal utan reglering vara orelaterad till ubuntu? ni kan ju bjuda in precis vilka ni vill där ändå?
<bittin`> men det kan hända att nån under 18 joinar kanalen
<madbear> vad är isf offtopic?
<bittin`> o triggas
<madbear> ja men det är skitdrygt att flytta allt folk
<CasperN> vad jag vet får folk under 18 diskutera sex i Dverige
<CasperN> Sverige*
<bittin`> madbear: allt som inte handlar om Ubuntu tycker jag
<Zambezi> amelia: För att vi satt ett gäng rävar och skapade #ubuntu-se. Då hittar vi hem i en offtopic-kanal. Du har ju knappt suttit i kanalen. Varför bryr du dig?
<Markslap> bittin`: Man får ha sex från att man är 15 i Sverige, och enligt svensk lagstiftning så får man kolla på porr från 15 år också (det är bara porrindustrin i Sverige/överlag som har satt 18 år för porr, pga. moraliska skäl antar jag).
<Markslap> bittin`: Eller för påtryckningar.
<bittin`> Markslap: syftade på drogorna
<Markslap> Ah, jo.
<amelia> Zambezi: för att jag är medlem i locot och vill att det ska fungera, samtidigt vill jag att ni ska hitta någonstans att föra era diskussioner... tro det eller ej så bryr jag mig faktiskt om att ni ska ha en plats som fungerar för er också.
<itmannen_> Men jisses. Nog handlar offtopic om annat än sex
<bittin`> det är inte lagligt oavsett ålder
<Markslap> Läkemedel tycker jag är okej att diskutera i en sådan kanal, men droger är nog inte så lämpligt.
<bittin`> räknas läkemedel med amfetamin i som läkemedel?
<Zambezi> Man får ju inte glömma att alla inte sitter hela tiden. Jag läser fan aldrig scrollback om jag inte highlightats. Så what ever om det diskuterats något barnförbjudet. Vuxna människor, har vuxna problem.
<realubot> Jag håller nog med amelia faktiskt. Det bästa är kanske att döpa om #offtopic-ubuntu-se till något som inte innehåller ordet ubuntu och sedan blir #ubuntu-se-offtopic kvar ett tag till för att se om kanalen vaknar till liv annars är det lika bra att stänga ner den kanalen.
<itmannen_> Men nu tror jag vi återgår till kärnfrågan
<bittin`> exakt samma här jag idlar mest
<Zambezi> amelia: Låt oss då ha offtopic i fred. Det här orsakar ju bara en massa känslor. I två år fanns kanalen och det gick hur bra som helst.
<bittin`> och då jag skriver nåt olämpligt är jag oftast inte jätteseriös
<Myrtti> i finska kanalena hade vi än 14-åring tjej, och hon var en av de klockast i kanalen. Jag tror att hon sku inte varit där om diskussionen har varit om knark och vapen... vi hade många <15-åriga där och förhoppningsvis ska ha också. och samma i #ubuntu och #ubuntu-offtopic
<Zambezi> bittin`: Oh really. :-P
<amelia> Zambezi: det är inte jag som dragit igång den här diskussionen, men eftersom att den redan är igång är det väl lika bra att lösa det på bästa sätt.
<Zambezi> Myrtti: Har du själv sett någon diskussion om narkotika?
<realubot> Zambezi: Det gick inte så bra ändå. Gamla #ubuntu-se-offtopic var en privatkanal i Ubuntus namn med väldigt orättvisa bedömningar från op.
<Zambezi> amelia: Och det är att ni inte lägger er i.
<christoffer> Vi har alla olika gränser vad vi vill diskutera och vad vi kan acceptera som anständig nivå. Kanaler som förknippas med Ubuntu önskar jag hålla till CoC. Det handlar för min del mest om att Ubuntu är ett operativsystem med en stark gemenskap kring denna. Övriga diskussioner kan föras i privata chattar eller i icke relaterade kanaler.
<Zambezi> realubot: Det är sant och det var jag på einand för.
<Myrtti> Zambezi: jag tror jag har. men jag har ingen logg om det
<realubot> Zambezi: Jag vet.
<christoffer> Jag avskyr censur i alla dess former men jag vet även att många diskussioner är alldeles för känsliga för många vilket gör att vi skrämmer iväg eventuella framtida medlemmar.
<Zambezi> Myrtti: Oh, ingen logg. Kryss i taket! Myrtti har sett knarkdiskussioner, men har ingen logg. Det har fan ingen. Hallelulja!
<Myrtti> Zambezi: jag loggar inte mina kanalena, jag har för mycket av de att logga
<christoffer> Mötet är tänkt att avslutas om 2 minuter så jag föreslår att vi bordlägger diskussionen tills nästa möte och får ta upp den igen eftersom vi fortfarande har spridda åsikter i frågan.
<amelia> +1
<bittin`> +0
<Zambezi> -1
<CasperN> en fråga angående våran CoC, stämmer den?
<Zambezi> Nästa möte är väl om en evighet?
<itmannen_> Är det inte bra att ha ett speciellt måte om det
<realubot> Jag föreslår: 1. #ubuntu-se-offtopic stängs ner. 2. #offtopic-ubuntu-se byter namn och blir inofficiell offtopic-kanal där det står i topic att kanalen är en inofficiell ubuntu-kanal helt fristående från Ubuntu.
<CasperN> det är en inofficiell tolkning av CoC
<madbear> -1
<christoffer> Zambezi, någon gång i januari
<Zambezi> -1
<bittin`> Zambezi: typ Januair
<bittin`> Januari*
<Zambezi> realubot: Jag vill att vi får vara ifred.
<realubot> Zambezi: Ok.
<Zambezi> Det är fegt att bordlägga.
<CasperN> det kanske är läge att ta upp och ändra punkten om ämnen i svenska CoC?
<bittin`> Jag vill att vi ska få vara ifred
<CasperN> så den stämmer med den internationella?
<bittin`> men förmodligen kommer det la sluta med att det blir en #se-offtopic
<bittin`> eller #offtopic-se eller nåt annat dumt
<christoffer> CasperN, jo, det kan vara lämpligt med en översyn där
<bittin`> #ubuntu-se-users-nonstrictofftopic-getin-on-own-risk
<bittin`> :D
<madbear> haha
<madbear> bittin`: du e fan bäst
<CasperN> jag ber om ursäkt om jag missat något, men jag hittar inte just vart det förbjuder ämnen som sex, droger och grannvåld
<CasperN> i CoC
<madbear> precis
<mewmin> grannvåld <3
<madbear> politik då?
<christoffer> Någon som vill säga något avslutande innan vi går vidare med nästa punkt?
<CasperN> inte det heller...
<itmannen_> Nog
<madbear> vänta nu, CoC tar inte upp sex och droger? vad dillar vi om då?
<CasperN> nog, ta ett nytt möte snarast istället
<Zambezi> Vad är det för mänskligt med den censur Ubuntu utövar?
<Zambezi> Medmänsklig då eller vad fan det nu står för.
<christoffer> #topic Avrapportering från projektgrupperna
<bittin`>  /o\
<CasperN> när du ändå är här kan ju du rapportera från oss christoffer
<Zambezi> christoffer: Och förra diskussionen?
<christoffer> Zambezi, eftersom mötet är tänkt att avslutas nu så går vi vidare med de avslutande punkterna som är rapportering. Andra alternativet är att vi skjuter på alla punkterna till nästa möte
<madbear> gört
<bittin`> skjut
<CasperN> jag tycker vi lägger in ett extramöte för att diskutera ubuntu-se-offtopic, där vi även försöker komma fram till lite konkreta frågor att ta beslut om
<realubot> Ni borde ha en punkt på dagordningen som heter övriga frågor. Det brukar finnas som sista punkt på dagordningar.
<itmannen_> +1
<bittin`> +1
<realubot> CasperN: +1
<Zambezi> christoffer: Jag antar att det är privilegiet man har att vara ordförande att bara stänga diskussionen. Jag tycker det får ta den tid det har, men vi får väl ta den nästan gång då. Undra om HakanS har sen middag då med.
<CasperN> nu är det ju vissa beslut som vi inte får ta utan att bryta mot CoC, men det verkar som att vi inte har allt klart för oss där idag
<Zambezi> realubot: +1
<christoffer> realubot, jo, det är lämpligt men har aldrig funnits behov av tidigare
<christoffer> därav finns den inte med
<realubot> Och om övriga frågor tar för lång tid så får ordföranden helt enkelt bryta och säga sträck i debatten.
<Zambezi> CasperN: Det framstår mer och mer som en diktatur, en militär hierarki.
<CasperN> som regel skickar man frågor till mötet innan mötet börjar
<CasperN> och en viss tid innan
<bittin`> Diktator HakanS
<CasperN> mer om det på hemsidan skulle jag tro
<vainoharhainen> Fick ni bestämt något om irc kanalen?
<CasperN> sluta onödig smutskastning tack
<vainoharhainen> CasperN: smutskasta vi framför bara kritik.
<CasperN> om det är något som förstör för ubuntu så är det när folk är otrevliga
<vainoharhainen> CasperN: jag har försökt diskutera med honom flera gånger men han drar alltid
<vainoharhainen> även denna ågngen
<CasperN> han sa det innan mötet började vainoharhainen
<christoffer> Förra diskussionen är slut och jag ber alla att endast rapportera från de projekt som är igång
<vainoharhainen> CasperN: ja men ahn viste väll vad mötet handla om han har haft 1 vecka att svara på mina msg
<vainoharhainen> men ni kanske inte ställer krav på era snubbar.
<itmannen_> christoffer  GÃ¥ vidare nu
<christoffer> I "svenska videoguider" har vi haft vårat andra projektmöte där vi beslutat om några enkla krav så som vi siktar på 720p i kvalité och ska undersöka vimeo som site att publicera materialet på.
<Zambezi> christoffer: Övriga frågor då? Jag har en som gäller HakanS att han inte svarar på någon fråga.
<christoffer> Möteslogg finns på https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/Videoguider/Projektm%C3%B6ten/0002
<christoffer> Zambezi, vi tar det i slutet
<bittin`> tänk på alla folk med gamla datorer som inte kan spela 720p
<CasperN> Zambezi: vi följer dagordningen
<realubot> christoffer: Jag har en idé när det gäller videoguiderna även om jag inte är med i projektgruppen. Får jag framför den som lite "brainstorming"?
<christoffer> realubot, jo gärna
<CasperN> bittin`: det gör vi, det planeras även en mobil version av videomaterialet, redigerat för att passa små skärmar
<CasperN> realubot: du är välkommen att ta det efter mötet
<christoffer> CasperN, bra tänkt så kan vi avsluta mötet snabbare.
<realubot> Min idé är att man har subtitles till guiderna så att det går att översätta till andra språk. Så att guiderna blir internationellt gångbara. Man skulle t.o.m. kunna ha någon funktion för att spela upp en ljudlös video (automatisk mute) och enbart subtitles.
<christoffer> realubot, är det okej att ta det efteråt?
<realubot> christoffer: Too late.
<christoffer> hehe ok
<realubot> christoffer: Ja, ja.
<realubot> Ni har läst det nu. Take it or leave it.
<realubot> Det är inte mer med det.
<christoffer> Vi tar med oss förslaget till projektgruppen
<christoffer> Ingen från webbdesigngruppen är närvarande så vi går vidare med nästa punkt
<realubot> Det skadar ju inte att ha i bakhuvudet i.a.f.
<bittin`> om filmerna kommer bli nerladdningsbara kan man ju köra med .srt och .sub filer
<christoffer> #topic Planering av jobb att utföra till nästa möte.
<christoffer> Inga övergripande gemenskapspunkter var satta inför detta möte.
<christoffer> Någon som har något inför nästa möte?
<realubot> bittin`: Jag vet inte hur man löser det rent praktiskt. Det bästa hade ju varit om vimeo eller youtube hade haft en funktion för att välja subtitles.
<madbear> offtopic ja
<christoffer> eller ska vi gå vidare?
<madbear> :P
<madbear> gå vidare!
<bittin`> ge tillbaka #ubuntu-se-offtopic
<bittin`> realubot: Youtube har det
<realubot> bittin`: Ok.
<vainoharhainen> offtopic?
<bittin`> vet inte hur det är med vimeo
<christoffer> Nästa punkt
<CasperN> punkt 7?
<realubot> Det får projektgruppen titta på bäst dom vill/kan.
<bittin`> offtopic
<realubot> CasperN: Mm.
<vainoharhainen> bittin`: +1
<bittin`> realubot: mjo
<christoffer> #topic tidpunkt för nästa möte
<bittin`> nästa vecka
<vainoharhainen> nästa vecka? 20:00
<christoffer> Några förslag?
<vainoharhainen> eller gärna imån
<CasperN> nästa vecka 20.30
<vainoharhainen> så kan vi lösa offtopic direkt istället
<vainoharhainen> :)
<christoffer> Jag kan själv inte närvara nästa vecka
<vainoharhainen> Okey, gör det något?
<CasperN> vi kan hålla möte ändå
<Zambezi> Jag tycker att vi tar imorgon.
<vainoharhainen> eller du kanske är fuhrern.
<realubot> Har ni möte varje vecka?!?
<Zambezi> Och lite tidigare.
<CasperN> det ska gå ut på maillistorna
<bittin`> realubot: nepp varje månad
<CasperN> får vi ta ett möte nästa vecka?
<christoffer> vanligtvis är mötena en gång i månaden
<itmannen_> christoffer  Ta det när det passar dig
<vainoharhainen> realubot: varje månad WTF?
<CasperN> eller bör vi ha iaf 8 dagar
<realubot> Ta ett extramöte om #ubuntu-se-offtopic om 1 vecka istället och nästa vanliga möte om en månad.
<CasperN> nja, evar annan vecka är det väl ?
<christoffer> realubot, jo det är ett lämpligt alternativ
<CasperN> eller fel av mig
<realubot> CasperN: Jag tycker ni ska lägga in ett extra möte enbart om #ubuntu-se-offtopic inkl. beslut och sedan ha vanliga mötet om en månad.
<vainoharhainen> Offtopic fråga: Varför löste vi ej offtopic frågan direkt? känns som ett helt pointless möte det här.
<vainoharhainen> det går väll att lösa nu?
<realubot> christoffer: Det var till dig.
<christoffer> vainoharhainen, för vi har tidsbestämda möten och det har redan dragit över
<bittin`> vainoharhainen: nej folk måste lägga sig vid 22
<realubot> christoffer: Jag tycker ni ska lägga in ett extra möte enbart om #ubuntu-se-offtopic inkl. beslut och sedan ha  vanliga mötet om en månad.
<christoffer> Jo, precis
<itmannen_> +1
<vainoharhainen> bittin`: kanalen är fan viktigare än våra dyngsrymter :)
<christoffer> Vi gör ett försök med det och hoppas att HakanS kan nästa vecka
<CasperN> in med vote
<Zambezi> christoffer: Hoppas?
<vainoharhainen> christoffer: han drar sig bara ifrån som alltid.
<vainoharhainen> han kan aldrig besvara på något rörande "hans" tråd.
<vainoharhainen> kanal*
<bittin`> kan vi inte bara sätta upp #se-offtopic som man hamnar i om man går in i #ubuntu-se-offtopic
<itmannen_> Hoppas inte för mycket :)
<bittin`> så är allt löst
<realubot> Eller så tar vi ett förlängt möte om #ubuntu-se-offtopic nästa gång vi har vanligt möte och har en lång diskussion + beslut då.
<vainoharhainen> lixom äta på 1timma 30minuter haha lol'd.
<Nafallo> ##se-offtopic isf, mina 2p.
<realubot> Så att vi har gott om tid och så att vi kommer till beslut.
<vainoharhainen> bullshit.
<Zambezi> Nafallo: Äsch. Same shit different name.
<Nafallo> ett # ar for registrerade team som star bakom kanalen. registrerad med freenode.
<CasperN> och handuppräckning nästa gång
<itmannen_> Vårda språket eller lämna
<Nafallo> ## == unofficial
<realubot> Nafallo: Då fungerar ju ##ubuntu-se-offtopic då?
<CasperN> till topic, kan vi få en omröstning christoffer?
<christoffer> #vote Kan vi lägga nästa ordinarie medlemsmöte onsdagen den 18e januari 20:30 till 21:30?
<meetingology> Please vote on: Kan vi lägga nästa ordinarie medlemsmöte onsdagen den 18e januari 20:30 till 21:30?
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<christoffer> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from christoffer
<CasperN> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from CasperN
<johanre> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from johanre
<Zambezi> -1
<itmannen_> +1
<meetingology> -1 received from Zambezi
<meetingology> +1 received from itmannen_
<bittin`> -1
<Nafallo> realubot: ja, fast karnfragan verkar vara just att ubuntu-se ingar i namnet, sa skulle fortfarande vara brak.
<meetingology> -1 received from bittin`
<amelia> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from amelia
<realubot> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from realubot
<vainoharhainen> -1
<meetingology> -1 received from vainoharhainen
<christoffer> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: Kan vi lägga nästa ordinarie medlemsmöte onsdagen den 18e januari 20:30 till 21:30?
<meetingology> Votes for:6 Votes against:3 Abstentions:0
<meetingology> Motion carried
<bittin`> #jewbuntu-se-offtopic
<realubot> Nafallo: Mjo.
<vainoharhainen> bittin`: kan man lungt säga.
<vainoharhainen> bittin`: dom är lika stora hycklare som HakanS
<Myrtti> lovely
<CasperN> christoffer: kan vi få en omröstning för ett extrainkallat möte angående diskussion om ubuntu-se-offtopic?
<christoffer> #vote Ska vi sätta in ett extra medlemsmöte onsdagen den 14e december 20:30 för att diskutera och besluta om #ubuntu-se-offtopic?
<Zambezi> Man kan ju konstatera att ni inte har någon bra lösning på problemet. Låt det vara istället.
<meetingology> Please vote on: Ska vi sätta in ett extra medlemsmöte onsdagen den 14e december 20:30 för att diskutera och besluta om #ubuntu-se-offtopic?
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<realubot> Vad händer nu då? Hur blir det med #ubuntu-se-ottopic-mötet/beslutet?
<bittin`> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from bittin`
<realubot> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from realubot
<CasperN> gärna inna ordinare möte så vi kan ta fram frågor till mötet
<Zambezi> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from Zambezi
<amelia> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from amelia
<johanre> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from johanre
<CasperN> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from CasperN
<christoffer> +0
<meetingology> +0 received from christoffer
<christoffer> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: Ska vi sätta in ett extra medlemsmöte onsdagen den 14e december 20:30 för att diskutera och besluta om #ubuntu-se-offtopic?
<meetingology> Votes for:6 Votes against:0 Abstentions:1
<meetingology> Motion carried
<realubot> Dock är ju frågan om det mötet enbart ska handla om diskussion och inte om beslut också men men. Det kan ju bli ett extra möte till då.
<christoffer> Innan vi avslutar mötet tar vi tid för övriga frågor.
<christoffer> Någon övrigt fråga?
<Zambezi> christoffer: Jag har.
<CasperN> diskussion och är ni duktiga så har ni då klart för er vilka frågor ni ska besluta om på riktiga mötet
<christoffer> Zambezi,
<christoffer> varsågod
<itmannen_> !
<realubot> christoffer: Ja. Jag tycker ni ska ha Övriga frågor som en permanent punkt på dagordningen.
<Zambezi> christoffer: Varför undviker HakanS alla frågor? Varför kan ni inte komma med något konkret som bevis?
<Zambezi> christoffer: Är det en bra ledare som flyr?
<christoffer> Zambezi, jag ska ta upp det med honom att de åsikterna finns...dem är nya för mig.
 * Nafallo tycker det verkar dumt att diskutera negativa sidor av nagon som inte ar har for att forsvara sig.
<Zambezi> christoffer: Vill du ha logg då med? Han undviker alla frågor, svarar undvikande.
<christoffer> Zambezi, nej, en ledare ska vara närvarande i största möjliga mån men ibland går det inte på grund av privata skäl.
<realubot> christoffer: Det är enkelt fixat. Ha en punkt precis innan punkten för mötets avslutande och fråga om någon har några övriga frågor. Om ingen svara inom 1-2 minuter. Avsluta mötet. Och om diskussionen blir utdragen så fpr ordföranden gå in och bryta och avsluta mötet i.a.f.
<CasperN> realubot: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/M%C3%B6te/Riktlinjer
<Zambezi> Nafallo: Han är ju närvarande i kanalen. Inte fan käkar han middag i två timmar.
<realubot> CasperN: Vad vill du ha sagt?
<CasperN> realubot: du har en bra punkt, se till att den kommer med i dagordningen
<Zambezi> christoffer: Fast då kan man be att få återkomma. Det har han inte gjort utan bara svarat att det är ämnen som upprör honom.
<christoffer> Nafallo, jo det stämmer. Jag tar med mig åsikterna och för en dialog med HakanS
<Nafallo> Zambezi: jag har varit konstant i den har kanalen i flera manader. det betyder inte att jag ar har. IRC fungerar inte sa.
<realubot> Ursäkta att jag avbröt Zambezi. Jag såg inte vad som skrevs i kanalen när jag satt och skrev. Tillbaka till Zambezis fråga.
<itmannen_> christoffer  !
<Zambezi> Nafallo: Fast om jag highlightar dig läser du ju det ändå.
<Zambezi> realubot: Lugnt.
<christoffer> realubot, jag tar med mig frågan och får diskutera det vidare med HakanS samt ledningsgruppen ...så lägger vi eventuellt till det som punkt på kommande möten
<Nafallo> Zambezi: ja, efter X antal timmar/dagar :-)
<bittin`> Nafallo: irc fungerar så om folk kunde sluta köra massa förbannade skal
<Nafallo> Zambezi: jag tror du missade min poang.
<realubot> christoffer: Gör som ni vill. Det brukar finnas med men det är upp till er.
<Zambezi> Nafallo: Nej då.
<christoffer> Nu har diskussionen gått ifrån övriga frågor
<bittin`> Nafallo: du brukar allafall inte äta mat i 2timmar
<Nafallo> bittin`: nej. irc fungerar sa FOR ATT folk kor en massa skal.
<christoffer> itmannen_, varsågod
<itmannen_> Ok. tack
<Nafallo> bittin`: fel. det har hant. men jag tror inte det ar vad punkten övriga frågor bor handla om...
<itmannen_> Ett förslag till nästkommande möte
<bittin`> Nafallo: ja mycket bättre för i tiden då man kunde se på folks idletime om dom var påväg ut
<CasperN>  "Alla punkter som kräver ett beslut av IRC-mötet SKALL sändas till diskussionen på sändlistan (http://lists.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-se) senast fem dagar innan mötet äger rum. "
<CasperN> så folk inte missar hur man får en punkt till nästa dagordning
<Nafallo> bittin`: det kan man fortfarande, men lat oss diskutera det i en annan kanal efter motet.
<itmannen_> Håll lite hårdare i klubban och att man ska begära ordet. För det funkar inte med ordet fritt. Nog
<realubot> Jag ber om ursäkt om jag inte har följt riktlinjerna för mötet så bra. Det kanske är bättre om alla gör som itmannen_ och sedan tilldelar christoffer personen ordet så blir det mindre anarki på mötet.
<Zambezi> itmannen_: -1
<realubot> Det här är ju mitt första IRC-möte.
<bittin`> itmannen_: -1
<christoffer> Tack itmannen_ jag tar till mig det
<christoffer> Inga övriga frågor...då avslutar jag mötet
<CasperN> ordet var fritt idag vad jag vill minnas
<Nafallo> christoffer: realubot hade en fraga tror jag.
<christoffer> Det stämmer CasperN
<bittin`> mja finns väl nån funktion i boten annars
<itmannen_> CasperN  Du frågade men fick inget svar
<CasperN> itmannen_: frågade vad?
<christoffer> realubot, hade du någon fråga kvar eller fick du svar?
<bittin`> ingen har frågat nåt jag har inte sett ett enda ?
<itmannen_> CasperN  Om det var ordet fritt
<CasperN> sry, tror jag missuppfattat något, nvm
<CasperN> och svaret var ja
<itmannen_> CasperN  Ok. DÃ¥ var det beslutet fel
<christoffer> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Wed Dec  7 21:03:25 2011 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-se-mote/2011/ubuntu-se-mote.2011-12-07-19.32.moin.txt
<realubot> christoffer: Nej. Inte nu längre i.a.f. Men om ordet är fritt är det ju ok att prata som vi gör annars tycker jag att man måste tilldelas ordet av ordf.
<CasperN> japp :)
<CasperN> fel som fan
<CasperN> men man lär sig
<christoffer> Tack alla för deltagande
<CasperN> eller hur christoffer, spikklubba nästa gång
<itmannen_> Tack själv
<christoffer> realubot, jo ordet är fritt...jag gillar IRC bättre så.
<CasperN> och jag menar inte drogen spikklubba :)
<bittin`> CasperN: finns det en sån?
<christoffer> men kan behövas andra varianter om det blir liknande diskussioner i framtiden
<CasperN> jaddå :)
<realubot> Jo, ordet var fritt. Ordf skulle ta över om vi inte klarade att ordet var fritt. itmannen_ kanske missade detta då han kom sent till mötet.
<itmannen_> Det måste vara en viss ordning på ett möte
<realubot> Eller så var det bara på en punkt ordet var fritt. :S
<Nafallo> CasperN: hallucinorerar man att man blir torterad eller nagot? :-)
<CasperN> Nafallo: du vet redan vad det är hör jag
<Nafallo> CasperN: inte alls. men jag har ett intresse i medeltida tortyr :-)
<CasperN> käka datura så får du uppleva medeltid
<itmannen_> realubot  Och detta möte spårade ur enligt mig. men nog om det
<realubot> christoffer: Tack för mötet herr ordförande.
<bittin`> tack för det trevliga mötet
<christoffer> Tack själv bittin` och realubot
<realubot> itmannen_: Då kanske ni bör hålla ett skriktare möte i framtiden där man får tala först när ordf. har gett personen ordet.
<itmannen_> realubot  Helt rätt
<CasperN> realubot: det brukar det vara till och från
<realubot> itmannen_: Jag uppfattade det som att ordet var fritt och att man inte behövde ordf. tillåtelse men jag ser fördelen med att ordf. ger ordet till någon innan personen får skriva.
<CasperN> upp till mötesordförande att ta det beslutet
<Zambezi> itmannen_: Tack gör att du redogjort dina avsikter. Då blir det -1 på dig hela tiden i fortsättningen om du ska hålla i mötet.
<bittin`> alltid -1 på itmannen_
<itmannen_> Zambezi  Jag håller inte i några möten. Så du kan koppla av
<realubot> CasperN: Ja visst.
<bittin`> och nu kanske ska sluta logga i ISO också
<CasperN> du fick ju chansen realubot ;)
<bittin`> UTF-8 for the framtid
<realubot> CasperN: Chansen till vad?
<CasperN> vara mötesordförande
<realubot> bittin`: +1 ;)
<CasperN> men du vill väl inte?
<CasperN> ville*
<realubot> CasperN: Ja, just det. Det har jag glömt. Nej, jag vill inte vara ordf. Det här var ju mitt första IRC-möte. Ni har tagit min IRC-mötesoskuld.
<realubot> Om ni ursäktar sexsnacket.
<itmannen_> realubot  :D
<bittin`> min blev nog tagen i #opensuse-kde
<itmannen_> Är mötet avslutat eller ej ?
<CasperN> iaf, till nästa möte om irc , försök få fram frågor för beslut i nästa gemenskapsmöte
<bittin`> itmannen_: det är avslutat
<realubot> itmannen_: Mötet är avslutat ja.
<CasperN> ja, det är avslutat
<itmannen_> Tack
<CasperN> frågor som kan beslutas om ska framföras till mötet
<bittin`> nu loggas inte: gubbkuk
<bittin`> o andra fina ord
<CasperN> men nästa möte om irc ska användas till att diskutera
<realubot> i22:03 < meetingology> Meeting ended Wed Dec  7 21:03:25 2011 UTC.
<realubot> Äsch. Så loggade han ut.
<HakanSTALIN> l
<CasperN> amelia: lycka till att sammanställa protokollet
<amelia> CasperN: tack...
<amelia> CasperN: det lär behövas..
<CasperN> :D
<Zambezi> amelia: LOL på dig med andra ord. Det kan du gott ta din rättshaverist.
<christoffer> Zambezi, det där tycker jag var otrevligt
<Zambezi> christoffer: Otrevligt eller inte hade det en poäng. Jag fattar inte varför ni ska vara så stelbenta.
<christoffer> Zambezi, för att jag anser och upplever att alla föreningar och gemenskaper blir mycket positivare och roligare att delta i när det är en positiv stämning istället för otrevliga/negativa kommentarer
 * CasperN blir sugen på att vara ordförande nästa gång så pöbeln får se på riktig hårdstalinism ala Casper Diktatur
<CasperN> jävlar vad pisk folk skulle få om de inte bad vördnadsfullt om att få ordet
<CasperN> nej, men mötet bör gå till snyggare än det gjorde idag
<CasperN> inte sånt hoppande mellan ämnena
<Zambezi> christoffer: Iofs sant, men allt kan ju inte vara så gulligt och charmigt. Det är därför vi har en diskussion och då är man inte alltid ense.
<Nafallo> CasperN: vetoed :-P
<Nafallo> tror inte diktatur ar en bra losning pa problemet.
<Myrtti> I'm getting tired of these "rebels" who are behaving like 12 year old kids
<Myrtti> so much so that I can't be bothered to use Swedish
<madbear> whats up Myrtti ?
<madbear> rebels?
<Myrtti> en sömnig och trött tänke. nästan midnatt, jag skulle ligga mig men...
<madbear> why do you care so much about the swedish offtopic ?
<Myrtti> I care about Ubuntu more
<madbear> so you wanna CoC all the ubuntu offtopic chanels?
<madbear> or just -se-offtopic?
<Myrtti> if it's under #ubuntu- then it should be CoC
<madbear> so you wanna CoC all the ubuntu offtopic chanels?
<Myrtti> I think it's unfortunate if Ubuntu is associated with something that the community as a whole cannot condone
<Myrtti> but that's my personal opinion
<Myrtti> anyway, it's getting silly late and I should go to bed
<Nafallo> it shouldn't be under #ubuntu, and definately not under #ubuntu-se
<madbear> vad Nafallo ?
<Nafallo> #ubuntu-se carries with it that the loco irc ops cares about the channel, and we on't.
<Nafallo> s/on/don/
#ubuntu-se-mote 2018-12-05
<lunacat> Not going to the @UbuntuSverige Sprint this week feeling bad physical and mental
